# Under bridge netting, HELP with TRAPPED pigeons!



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

DISCALIMER: GRAPHIC POST, MAY UPSET SOME FOLKS

Ok, saw netting under a bridge, the netting hasnt been kept up with, there are at least 2 stuck, and many dead ones. 
I took pics, called animal control to have them open it up, never answered or called back. MSPCA wasnt answrring and said they would call back the next business day on a message.
It is incredibly hot today, very humid. One of the two looked very weak, i cannot get up there, there is no way up, it is WAY too high/
there are openings for them to get out, but they cannot fimnd them,. kind of like a lobster trap, they can get in but not out.
Both were very close to an opening, i dropped seed right under the opening and tried to coax them out. They couldnt find the way.
I took pics. One dead bird had gotten himself wedged inbetween two tight pieces of netting, the netting is metal of some kind, and had tried to push himself out a tiny hole and basically killed himself trying to wedge his way out of there. 
This is really sad. On top of everything, i have to go to work tonight. Am leaving soon. I dont know what to do, i know people have dealt with this here before, any advice please? I am afraid those two are dead right this minute, and just feel so helpless....


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

here's pics, last 4 pics in album. Really gross and sad..

http://public.fotki.com/xxscribblerxx/pigeons/page2.html


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Call the TV stations. Be very calm and give the the location and facts. Offer to meet a news crew there. Call popular radio stations.
Put an ad in the animal section of your local Craig's list.
Call the emergency veterinary clinic closest to the bridge and ask them for suggestions and if they can interviene.
You might do a walk in at the closest fire station. 
Don't stop until someone is willing to help. Some one will help.
Call karen and ask her to make calls.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I really can't look at the pics, sorry. Maybe peta could help with this one? You could also send them the pics.
I know many will argue about Peta, but they were of some help in the poisoning situation I had some years ago. It's better than nothing.

Reti


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, i have to go to work sadly. I will try all those things, i'm gonna post some wuick stuff before i leave..
Oh, its so sad, i could tell they were weak. who is in charge of upkeep of these things?
Charis, you might have an idea where this is. Its UNDER rt 1 north, in chelsea, where rt 16 and webster ave meet. It's a poorer neighborhood, so the cops dont really care about stuff like this, they just dont...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> I really can't look at the pics, sorry. Maybe peta could help with this one? You could also send them the pics.
> I know many will argue about Peta, but they were of some help in the poisoning situation I had some years ago. It's better than nothing.
> 
> Reti


I couldn't either, Reti.
Please tell us the exact location of the bridge.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i know, i ALMOST put a disclaimer on the post and pics, but didnt, sorry!
Ok, it is where rt 16 and webster ave meet, rt 1 is OVERHEAD. so it is actually on webster ave.
oh, let me get a map of it

see if this works. 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...967,-71.029873&spn=0.012422,0.030513&t=h&z=15


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

for some reason when you click on that link it moves it from where i was looking.
if you zoom out, follow the rt 1, aka father adams memorial highway, to where webster ave crosses it. Rt 16, also called revere beach parkway on this map, they all kind of intersect.
I just tried animal control again, not there, and the cops told me to talk to animal control, they couldnt do anything.
Anyone from chelsea would know where rt 16 and webster ave meet. The bridge is for rt 1 going OVER webster ave. I cannot find a better map, sorry guys. I'm going first thing in the morning. What can i do? Anyone know someone with a HUGE ladder here? The problem needs to be fixed, would that be the highway department?
I have PETA's animal cruelty number, gonna call in the morning when i'm there...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Raina,
You need to try Peta now and the other options in post 3. The morning may be too late.
The highway dept has to have an emergency number and so does animal control.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi "X", 



The Bridge, and the underside 'wire netting' is under some jurisdiction of course, whether city, county, railroad, state highway, or other.


Likely cost a fortune to install all that, and, with it being damaged and allowing Birds 'in' who then can not get back out, it is obviously failing to do what it was supposed to do.


This is an 'attractive' nuisance which is causing cruelty and death by trapping and starvation, which is probably a criminal offense, even if by 'accident' occasioned by negligence...and the right Lawyer would be able to frame the arguments for a Civil Suit certainly, to demand it be repaired, if not more than that...or a sypathetic DA or Police higher-up, could assign someone to enact a criminal suit against whoever's jurisdiction this is in to to at least contact them to discuss the matter.


Suitably sized 'holes' of course would permit entry and exit...were one to be able to get up there with some wire cutters or Tin snips or Bolt Cutters or something, to do it with.



Horrid...


Be nice if the Mayor or Police Commissioner or other high-ups were Pigeon people..! a few calls by them, and 'presto', it'd be fixed and fast...AND the trapped Birds released or rescued.


If anyone can get up there, maybe a tray of seeds and some kind of water would buy some time for the ones trapped.


So sorry that is happening...


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I had to go to work last night, i left early to get some sleep to get out there at 5 am to see if i could get up there. No go, there is no way up there.
I thought i could buyt a ladder, but realized i have NO WAY to get it there, my roommates car is a small car. And i would need a HUGE HUGE ladder, i can even guess how high it is, very high.
I am back to take a shower so i can pretty up and go ASK the firemen instead of CALLING! ARL and MSPCA open at 9 am. I am waiting to talk to them. if not, then PETA. I wish there was a way to get a huge extending pole to drop seed into the hole, then that would lead them to the opening, then at least i could get those 2 out.
Wow, i posted on craigslist. got some very nice replies, and some very very vicious ones.
People are dumb sometimes. gotta go, update later...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Reti said:


> *I really can't look at the pics, sorry*.
> 
> Reti


I couldn't either, Reti, & don't mind saying so.
I'm not singling out *your* thread, Moxie, it's all of them. 



xxmoxiexx said:


> i know, i* ALMOST put a disclaimer on the post and pics*, but didnt, sorry!


Yes. That is a good idea. 
You might want to go back & post a *WARNING!* notice in your original post.

I hope you're able to get the proper assistance to help these poor birds. 
Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, no go. MSPCA said they'd send someone, but didnt know when, and they said to check back tomorrow. The firemen said they couldnt go out to help pigeons because if someone died in a fire while helping pigeons it would be a big to-do.
The city says it is state property, the state says it is city property. Animal control, so surprisinlgy, hasnt called back. I'm not holding my breath, i called 4 times and left messages for something else 4 months back, still havent heard back. The animal control guy hates me, as i've explained in other threads.
Chelsea police wont help. Animal rescue league said thewy have been called out there before, and since there are holes, then "they can get out," and "some will make it, while others wont," and they wont go back out until the netting is fixed, then they WOULD go out to pull all the birds out.
I am going back over, to do what, i dont know. I guess i can call the papers later, but, that doesnt help the ones stuck. I am hoping that they got out. I poured more seed all over under the biggest hole. This is disgusting. I hate some of the emails i've recieved from the craigslist post for help, and i've been flagged and removed, twice.
Oh, animal rescue did say they would ask the officers that have been out there whether they know who originally put up the net. I am waiting for their call in a few hours...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Email the television stations the pictures and location. People are going to be more helpful if they can see the pictures. Do not repond the mean, hateful messages on Craig's list. Only respond to favorable kind messages.
Did you find the email for that woman you met at PETA?
If you keep making calls and emails someone will respond and help. That's the way it works ...you just have to put up with a lot of s..t before you find them. It's the same way you find a rehabber...you just keep calling and every person you call, if they are unable to help, you ask them if they know of someone that can.
Keep working it!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

well, PETA will pass the message on, dont know what will happen there....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, the news media is the best way. You may not be able to save the ones still living but hopefully others will be saved.

I HATE, HATE, HATE, HATE this!


Well, I decided if the pigeons could endure this then I could look at the pictures. They are sad to see. 

Moxie, another thought I had. If you can get a telescoping rod and attach some type of sharp instrument to cut or pull the netting, opening up a larger area, then you could hopefully free those that are still alive. You will need to be very careful though because I suspect you could get into trouble for destroying the property of whoever put it there.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Moxie -- any updates? When you can PM me your phone number (if you have a cell phone that would be great too). I too called MSPCA who referred me to NE Wildlife who says they're very understaffed but referred me to one of the branches of the Animal Rescue League with someone named Lisa. Lisa conveyed the information to the Boston dispatch center and they said they were following up on it today; that the distressed pigeons had already been reported (I'm guessing that would be you  ).

So now I'm going to call some local newspapers (and TV if I can find them) tell them that ARL is going to make a rescue and maybe put some press coverage pressure on them to move quickly.

Please keep us posted - we'll be watching & waiting for any news.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Okay Moxie,

If someone discovered a nearby trashcan on fire from accidentally discarded cigarette, with oily rags cause black smoke to come out, fire dept will come. Here in Germany, vandals occasionally set recycling containers on fire, causing stinky smoke to pour out. Fire means fie department response. By the way, they might as well then help out with something else discovered.

Get a broomstick or something, drive a nail through the end, maybe tie a rope on the other end if necessary, snag the net, and hang onto it. Pull open a hole. Any complainers: what's better, another hole in the net and a successfully escaping bird, or a carcass dropping germs on passersby underneath? If local mountain climbing gear shop has a small grappling hook on the end of a rope, get that. Any kind of hooking device that can snag and then be pulled on. Your weight can probably pull the netting loose. Netting can be later repaired during necessary maintenance, therefore no harm done. "Needle and thread," in effect, repairs any hole in cloth and makes it wearable and functional, and who cares if the netting isn't aesthetically attractive, since few look upwards at it.

A snagging device with a rope attached. Scrape piece of metal with hooking projection protruding, which can fit into one opening of the net mesh.

Get a small bolt or heavy object, and a thin nylon rope. Tie rope around bolt. Swing bolt of weight in a loop, let go so it goes up and passes into opening of net. Jiggle rope and feed out more rope so that the weight falls back down to the ground. Take both ends and PULL. Some of net will pull loose. 

------

Okay, looked again at the pics and got a better view. Seems the netters did a pretty thorough job in trying to keep the pigeons out, but lack of maintenance as you say has undone their efforts, and the pigeons are the victims. Not too sure that the rope and weight trick would work since the mesh seems to be rather fine. A very stiff and large triple-hooked fishhook with steel wire line might work. Don't know.

Boston: if you could call someone who has a boat or yacht, with an aluminum extendable pole with boating hook attached (for retrieving boatlines). I have such a pole, 4.5 meters, can attach window cleaning sponges and squee-gees to it, and a boat-hook if I had one. Bought it for cleaning pigeon poop off hard-to-reach surfaces. Not cheap.

Larry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

alright, we have some leeway.
Well, as some people already mentioned, as bad a rap as PETA has, they called me right away today and declared this an emergency, and were incredibly nice and helpful. Even giving me tips for next time this happens, what to do, etc. Very helpful, and they are now officially on the case. 
Also, i finally spoke to Mass highway, and they are going to go fix it, but not for another day or two. I spoke to a man named Pren kapoor, and he said that they will take it down, get all the birds out, and put it back better. Well, i said there are babies in there, and he said again, we will take them out. I said NO!! You cant just leave babies on the sidewalk, they will die, it is against the law, on and on. I asked if i could be there to take the babies, and he said he would pass on my number to the crew that goes out, but i am not convinced.
I called animal rescue again, since they did say they would intervene if the thing got fixed, and she said she would call for me again. I spoke to a lady named Danielle at animal rescue, and she said when she called mass highway they already knew about it because a Susan from Chelsea complained! I know who that was! Thanks Charis!
Ok, so i was thinking, if we all called to mass highway and complained, they will make sure to get it fixed, but everyone has to be adamant that either animal rescue league or I am present during removal to take the babies. I have a rehabber that i am sure would take them so that its all legit and legal. 
Ok, so Mass highway's number is 781 641 8300. Say you are from Chelsea, and you saw the netting, and say the netting is trapping and killing birds where route 1 goes OVER Webster avenue in Chelsea, massachusetts. I posted pics, so you all know and saw it for real! MAKE SURE to tell them there are BABIES, i heard them, and that animal rescue league needs to be there. 
I don't know if i can call animal rescue afterwards and help get them all placed somehow, because it's a tricky thing, animal rescue league is not licensed to keep and take care of wildlife. They can keep for 24 hours, and if they cant find a place to take them or cannot transport for whatever reason, they euthanize. I dont like that at all, but it is better then the horrible deaths some birds endured with this netting.
I am trying to think of a way I can get the birds and take them myself, animal rescue might let me transport them, who knows, but mass highway will listen to animal rescue, while they wont to me. Any ideas here? Man, the next 2 days are impossible for me, but if they do call me, i'll zip over and grab the babies real quick and figure it out from there.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi "X", 



Looks like conventional 'Cyclone Wire' Fencing to me...


If it is, it would be very very hard to enlarge existing holes, or to make new ones, using any sort of Pole or cords able to be tangled in it, as the individual Wires are very robust.


A 'rouge' or 'renagade' Tree Trimming operative, who has heavy Wire Cutters, and a 'Cherry Picker' Truck outfit, would be a good recourse if one could be enlisted...


Possibly, if a cord with a little weight could be passed through it, and then a Steel Cable tied to the cord end, in order to draw the cord and pass the Steel Braided Cable through, one could have the steel Cable connect to a Winch or stout Car or Truck Bumper, or, a long Steel Pipe with a stout 'Hook' on each end, which is then connected to a Winch or to a chain-to-a-Bumper, or a Chain with a Hook on each end, and one could just pull down a large section of the 'fencing' that way.

How such a deed could be argued as being 'damaging' to already obviously 'damaged' material which is endangering the Lives of Wildlife, would be open to debate of course.



Otherwise, this is a tough one...( as you already know...)


I think if it was me, I'd round up a light long Chain with Hooks on each end...find a Pole or some way to get one Hook into the Fencing, and, attatch the other end to the Bumper of my old Step Van, and just pull down however much of it comes down, while not pulling it so far as to have it detatch completely and fall into the road way...so just pulling enough of a key areas of it, for one long seam or two, to let go, so there is then an ample opening available for Birds to get out.


One could then also argue "Look how this thing is falling down! It is a hazard to Motorists!" - and be listened to...so that WITH the 'Bird' issue, would probably get the TeeVeeNewz people out there to hype it.





Phil
l v


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmmm, thats a good idea Phil, especially since someone was killed from falling debris on a major road here a few years back. The only problem with pulling it down myself, well, not the ONLY problem, there are many, but one especially is, and you cannot even see it well in the pics, is there are layers and layers of this stuff. Whoever put it up is a complete moron, the layers are catching birds inbetween and getting them stuck.

Alright, i am going to cuddle with my PMV and Humphrey for a bit and read a book, i need some stress relief after today! This weekend I am trapping more cats and kittens also. I am also taking two elderly neighbors to go grocery shopping later, sometimes i wonder if i am TOO nice, but then see the mean people, and would never want to be like them...
Oh, i'm gonna also post some replies i got from my craigslist post, very crazy stuff. People think we are the crazy ones for loving animals, but, i tell ya, i beg to differ!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad you and Charis got the ball rolling. What a frustrating thing to happen. As far as I'm concerned, Craigslist is 99% Good For Nothing and 1% Helpful Occasionally.  

The problem with people and evolution is, there's no one to eat the stupid people!!!!

I hope this gets resolved soon and you are able to relax a bit with the birds and your book.  Thank you for doing all this work and helping out so many. And being "too nice" only applies when you're letting people walk all over you and take advantage. If you're helping people that need it and appreciate your help, there's no such thing as "too nice." Just remember to take time for yourself!!


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

im glad you guys got this issue addresed. lets just hope it is fixed before there are anymore victims. and that craigs list, i went on there after reading this thread yesterday. what a #### site, i cant belive you got flagged for trying to help animals in distress. i dont think there is a better site than this one, and hopfully thanks to you being such a nice person moxie and the help of this site the future will be a little brighter for our pigeon friends.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Moxie, 

for a hook at the end of a wire, you might try one of the steel hooks that come on the ends of several bungee cords bundled together, and used for holding things onto bikes and such. 

I would have the steel wire go through the closed loop on the hook, with both ends of the wire extending to the ground, so that if the hook catches in the wire mesh and cannot be removed or otherwise retrieved, you do not have a firmly fastened piece of wire dangling in the way of pedestrians.

Larry


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Moxie, I hope your efforts to save the trapped pigeons and the babies will be rewarded. I have the greatest admiration for your determination and cool head in the face of unjustifiable indifference and hostility. A big thank you to you and Charis for taking action. I can't do much from a continent away, but my thoughts are with you.

P.S. I agree with Maryjane -- you're not "too nice", you're great!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Sorry I didnt update yesterday guys and gals. Was working and then volunteer day at shelter. 
I called and they said they hadnt scheduled it yet, went by, twice, nothing different. I have more time this afternoon, so will be by again, and make more phone calls. I suspect they will do it today or tomorrow because yesterday the heat was unbearable!

update ASAP


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

good luck with wot you are doing. the netting thing is a huge problem and it is so hard knowing what to do.
We had a simialr situation and they sealed up the nets leaving the birds inside, babies and all.
Then after many complaints they cleared the nests and babies out and left some of the adults sealed in....
they put in escape hatches that didnt work to let them out.
finally put in traps to trap and release them.

yeh try make sure someone is there when they grab the babies. Its hard work chasing these pest controllers around trying to get them to do stuff.
I hope someone else is helping you. I found it hard to do the ringing and the pyshical work myself. Got very stressful. So i hope you have some help, ask people for help if u need it. 

One thing i noticed was these work men and their big wig bosses do not like having someone there taking photos and video.
If you can have a camera aroudn your neck and be taking photos when u see them as this i found scares them a bit into acting a bit more decently.

I also found when collecting the babies, i needed a few boxes, one for the tiny yellow babies and one for the older ones. And i needed heat pads. I got some disposably ones for period pain from teh chemist and stuck that to the underneath of teh newspaper it was good heat and not too hot. You probably know all of this anyways. sorry for telling u hwo to suck eggs.

Yeh but i find teh camera works a wonder. And having someone else like someone from Peta or another group talk to the guys u dealing with seems to help a lot, and scare them a little.

This netting is so upsetting! It makes me sick. The next time i see netting situation like this i will put holes in it rather than call the authorities. 9if possible).

Oh also after they get the birds out and fix the net, it will need checking each day for a while to make sure that none are left behind. thats what they did where i am, they left them sealed in and BS'd saying tehy could get out through these stupid plastic so called 'bird scape' cones. (these do not work)

good luck. Please ask for help if u need it


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey,
I am so frustrated, i have been driving by to check on them, and they are still there, and the netting isnt fixed. ARL didnt know what i was talking about, the girl i spoke with will be in later today, and i also again contacted the girl from PETA, waiting for a response. The highway department guy said they will be there soon, and that he will give the construction crew my phone number. If this isnt fixed by tomorrow afternoon, can you guys all help me if i post the number again, by calling and lodging more complaints? I'll update as soon as i have news, hopefully good news soon! I just have been so busy with all kinds of other stuff, and it is so frustrating, trying to get them to do THEIR job while i am busy with mine.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

oh no  Moxie - I'm so sorry to hear that they haven't done a thing yet! Maddening & frustrating  Definitly - post all the contact info. you have and I'll be glad to make calls tomorrow.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll post everything i find out in the AM, then post contact, so that way depending on what they say i know what to have you all say. Thanks so much Des, you and Charis and everyone else have been such a big help!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, the bridge is fixed! They must have done it this morning or yesterday afternoon! I couldnt see or hear any birds or babies, so i have NO IDEA what happened to the babies. I called ARL and spoke to that girl, and they didnt get the babies, so that guy didnt call me or ARL when they fixed it to remove the birds! I am VERY upset and mad about that. I checked everywhere to make sure they didnt just toss the babies in the bushes somewhere. Couldnt find them, although i did find many old bodies, i presume the old ones that were caught in the net before.
I guess this is good and bad, no more will die there, but what about the babies that were there? ARL said if they dont see or hear any birds, they wont break open a newly fixed net to check.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I guess this is good and bad, no more will die there


I think you're right Moxie - good and bad news. Although overall I think good news - keeping pigeons from getting in there is wonderful - and I'm glad they acted so promptly (considering everything). I do hope they got all the babies out and relocated to safety too. Though I can imagine how upset you were about not being called - sure wish they had followed through on that part. All in all - a huge hats off to you Moxie for doing something about this


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I am stressing about the babies though, i mean, i HEARD them days ago, so to think of them as dead is breaking my heart! 
I appreciate all the help and phone calls from everyone, i think that is why they fixed it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You did all you could. I'm sorry you didn't have more support from resources there.


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

*Hurray For Moxie*

Good work moxie, im glad to hear that the netting has been fixed, and hopfully no more will perish. its sad they didnt call you about the babies, maybe you should give them a call and find out what happened with the babies. just to be sure there not in a box waiting for some 1 to get off there ar## and call you. but over all Great work im so glad the future looks a little brighter for the pigeons, thanks to you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Amazing job Moxie! Sorry, all this was going in while we were away in Maine. I'd call and try to find out what they did about the babies. Hope they didn't just ignore the fact that they were up there. You're something, you know that?


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, well, kind of figured out what happened. I was calling the highway department, while PETA was calling the DEPT. of Transportation, both agreed that they would get help from ARL. The guy from DEPT of Transportation, the engineer that the girl from PETA was talking to, went on vacation and didnt tell anyone the details, didnt call PETA, nothing. They fixed the bridge and didnt pull the babies or adults out, all the workers wrote was "Cleaned out debris," so the birds did die.
The girl at PETA is VERY mad to say the least. She is demanding that they have a protocol or she said that their website would put and action alert against Massachusetts DEPT of Transportation. ARL is willing to work with them at pulling the pigeons out, but there needs to be protocol. ARL wont come unless they are fixing the netting, and DEPT of transportation is full of idiots that dont care. It just is killing me thinking that why didnt i drive by when they were fixing it? Why couldnt I have been there when this was happening? I almost feel like i killed them, i mean, WHY did more have to die in order for this to get fixed, i called because i didnt WANT ANY MORE TO DIE LIKE THAT! I am so F&^%$#%$& MAD! 
The stupid highway department still thinks it hasnt been fixed, and last week they told me a day or two. Oh, i am steaming right now! 
So, I am still going by there, because we all know how determined pigeons are, making sure they dont find another way in.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry nobody cares for those little lives who suffered and were lost so needlessly. You did the best you could moxxie, like always. Bless you.
I hope at least the net is fixed and no more birds can get in.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh Moxie - I am speechless - I don't know what to say  Course I'd love to ask the nimrods what a "protocol" is?? I don't suppose there's any hope that they did get the live birds out of there as part of the "cleaning up debris"? I still say though that you got alot of people's attention in a very quick timeframe - let's hope that no other birds need to suffer now that the netting is fixed.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Moxie, you're just the best. I know it is heartbreaking to think some babies died but hopefully, because you raised hell, no more will perish. Big hug and God bless.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!! What a horrible and frustrating thing. I say this too often lately it seems, but what in the world is wrong with some people??? What's it take, an extra ten minutes of their time to notice there're babies in there and round them up? Even to drop them at a shelter would have been better. I'm sorry this happened, Raina, and the only consolation is you have saved future birds from this fate for the time being. I hope somehow they have to pay for this, but the only thing they could do to make up for it is give those birds their life back.  Thank you for all that you do. You're very brave and kind.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

If what you did, starts city protocol, that would be amazing and will save many pigeon lives. Don't be too hard on yourself. You did so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh Moxie, I'm so sorry. I'll never get how anyone cannot care about the life of one of Gods beautiful creatures. What were they thinking and feeling when they sealed it up again, knowing full well that there could be living feeling birds in there. How sad that is, and how inhuman. Speaks volumes about our society. One that so many times, I can't say that I'm proud to be part of. I feel your pain, and your anger. I think we all do.
Please try to concentrate on what you did, rather than what you could not do, through no fault of your own. You did SO much. Probably more than you know. But we know, and we thank you for all of it. You have saved so many lives. Try to think about that, when you see them flying free, Some of those birds you see may very well be free because of what you have done. We're all so proud of you. God bless you Moxie,


----------



## driph (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a similar incident is happening in Northern Nevada...

http://www.kolotv.com/home/headlines/25593609.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Says something about our society. The ones that are supposed to be humane, care so little about another living, feeling, creature. Sad.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*My email response regarding "50 Pigeons Trapped Under Reno Bridge"*

Hello driph,

In response to your link to "_50 Pigeons Trapped Under Reno Bridge_, Posted: July 17, 2008 3:18 PM, by Reporter Auburn Hutton" I have sent this email to 

[email protected]



> Please check out the website pigeon-life.net for information and options on keeping pigeons from under bridges.
> 
> The pigeons do little harm. They have been there ten years. I am from Texas, live in Cologne, Germany, and we have pigeons under bridges in Texas and in Cologne also. The pigeon poop is bothersome only to pedestrians, where the pigeons are directly overhead. Poops occasionally, but seldom hit someone directly on the head. Protection for pedestrians directly below these areas could be devised, so that the pigeons could continue to nest there. We use umbrellas and hats and awnings to protect against rain. Similar diverting devices, such as boards, could be designed and installed with little fuss. It does not take someone of the highest intelligence to come up with something practical, economical, and protective of our pigeons.
> 
> ...


Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Larry, that was wonderfully said, as always.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Oh Moxie, I'm so sorry. I'll never get how anyone cannot care about the life of one of Gods beautiful creatures. What were they thinking and feeling when they sealed it up again, knowing full well that there could be living feeling birds in there. How sad that is, and how inhuman. Speaks volumes about our society. One that so many times, I can't say that I'm proud to be part of. I feel your pain, and your anger. I think we all do.
> Please try to concentrate on what you did, rather than what you could not do, through no fault of your own. You did SO much. Probably more than you know. But we know, and we thank you for all of it. You have saved so many lives. Try to think about that, when you see them flying free, Some of those birds you see may very well be free because of what you have done. We're all so proud of you. God bless you Moxie,


Couldn't put it better myself. I'm so sorry for all the pain and frustration you went through, Moxie, sad for the little ones that may have died, and full of admiration for all the tireless effort you did for them, which no doubt will save the lives of so many in the future!


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww, thanks you guys. The birds, so far, havent gotten back in, but they are still hanging around that bridge. I do feel horrible for the ones that died, and such a horrible death...


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

nice email. hopefully you will get someones attention. you would think it would be cheeper to just make certain parts of the bridge (over foot paths etc.) out of bounds for the pigeons by using non lethal methods. if i were mayor i would design the underisde of bridges so that people cannot see the pigeons nesting because i garentee you if people cannot see, people will not complain (out of site out of mind)


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

> Looks like a similar incident is happening in Northern Nevada...
> 
> http://www.kolotv.com/home/headlines/25593609.html


I looked at that story. Then I took the poll. 66.7% of respondents think it's a waste of money to help the pigeons. I posted to the comments but it's moderator-approval and so far, only anti-pigeon comments have been posted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I also took the poll, and 
lft a comment. Don't think they'll post it though. This is what it said.

What intelligent being thought up using a horn to scare them out? Most pigeons are better parents than a lot of people. There will be babies in there that can't fly, and therefore can't come out. The parent sitting on the nest,(as they take turns) will not leave their babies. The babies will be trapped in there to die of thirst and starvation, along with its parents. If this is an indication of how much our society cares about other living things, then it is a sad commentary on said society. Have a heart, get the birds out first.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

*Good point, jay*

Oh, I hadn't thought of that at all, about (a) the babies not being able to leave and (b) the parents not wanting to leave the babies. I can't remember exactly what I posted but I think I said something about "scaring" them away first (ie in support of the bullhorns). I'm a newbie, sorry about that.


----------

